# changing mount point



## SIFE (Oct 23, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
my disk partitioned like this :

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    965M    216M    672M    24%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1d    1.9G     34K    1.7G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1e    3.8G    3.6G   -169M   105%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1f     11G    129M     10G     1%    /var
```
like you see usr had been full and i can't install any port ,now i wont to swap usr and var .
i try to change the mount point in fstab but i figure error , do i miss any thing ?

```
/dev/ad0s1b		none		swap		sw		0		0
/dev/ad0s1a		/		ufs		rw		1		1
/dev/ad0s1d		/tmp		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad0s1e		/var		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/ad0s1f		/usr		ufs		rw		2		2
/dev/acd0		/cdrom		cd9660		ro,noauto		0		0
```


----------



## dh (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you copy/move contents for /usr to /var and vice-versa before swaping the mount points? If you didn't then you should have errors, since system can't find programs etc required to work in neither from /usr nor /var.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 24, 2009)

i did but not exactly like what did you say ,i make tow 2 label mount in one mount point but this fail , i will try again .


----------



## SIFE (Oct 24, 2009)

i do mistake ,i remove use directory  .
see this : http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1400096&page=9


----------

